# BFP MCS True Cold Air Intake pictures!!!



## BFP Inc. (Jun 3, 2003)

After extensive R&D, we took some pictures today of our new MINI-S Cold Air Intake. The kit will be divided up into three "stages", though all kits will have the basic carbon fiber airbox replacement and ceramic coated downpipe. Dyno is in a week or two, but the butt-dyno says this thing SCREAMS!!!

Features:

-Carbon Fiber airbox cover which does not retain heat like metal covers
-ABS/Carbon Fiber grille scoops (CF will be an option)
-Ceramic coated 3" downpipe to block engine heat, .5" larger in diameter than OEM
-Ceramic coated 2" ram-air pipe
-High flow cleanable filter
-New grilles, with custom "Y" pipe that force feeds air into a secure fitting in the back of the Carbon Fiber airbox cover for a ram air effect. Can't show you pictures of that just yet. :wink: 
-Aluminim plates which cover the voids at the top of the engine bay

And now, the pictures... (note the aluminum intercooler cover is a one-off, we have Carbon Fiber intercooler covers that look nothing like the OEM one coming out in a couple of weeks)




































































































More to come!!!

-Dan

[email protected]
www.benferperformance.com


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

I didn't realize the mini's lights were integrated into the bonnet...interesting.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

Soupcan325i said:


> I didn't realize the mini's lights were integrated into the bonnet...interesting.


It makes it easier to find cats stuck in trees at night... :rofl:

Intake looks interesting. Looking forward to dyno and pricing info.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

*IAT Sensor?*

Where is the IAT Sensor in the Cooper?


----------

